# is there a conversion rate for Wyndham points to RCI points?



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2018)

someone asked me this today and it got me thinking...figured id ask the experts if it was even possible to come up with a comparison of the two systems with any reasonable level of accuracy to have a ratio of wvo:rci in terms of points.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 23, 2018)

In what context? Do you mean how many WVO points it takes to book a certain week in RCI vs how many RCI points it takes to book the same?

This is the chart we use for booking in RCI, not sure how that relates to RCI points to book the same.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2018)

I believe the question was to come up with a similar "comparison" like we have in the point system chart (that didnt include RCi points)...

ie if a 2br regular week in wyndham is 120k points...what is the equivalent in number of rci points.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 23, 2018)

There is really is no such thing as a "regular" week in Wyndham. Each resort has different point requirements based on different seasons and unit size. A 2BR summer week could vary from 154k to over 300K+.

Same holds true for Worldmark.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2018)

yea...i think we went round and round on this when we did the point system chart.  lol


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 23, 2018)

I am guessing this is the chart in question:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html

Cant imagine how you reached an average points number for Wyndham. lol


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2018)

haha...it was a very lengthy discussion for sure =D

In the end i think we compromised to come up with a reasonable average as compared to most of the other systems.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 23, 2018)

Unfortunately I dont know what the RCI points side looks like...


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 23, 2018)

There is no ratio between the two systems.  Just as there isn't a ratio between tpu's and RCI points.  RCI points at points resorts are given a specific value as determined by RCI.  There isn't necessarily a correlation between two RCI points resorts in the same area.  Definately some back room deals going on to give bumps to certain resorts that were in large scale active sales during the change over to RCI points.  Wyndham seems just as random but if you look the newer resorts are requiring more and more Wyndham points.  Wyndham has a grid based on size and season when exchanging back into RCI points or RCI weeks resorts.  RCI points has a grid when exchanging into non RCI points resorts.  There still is no fixed ratio between the systems.  These means that certain high RCI points or high tpu RCI weeks can be a bargain using Wyndham points or it could be a quite high compared to using RCI points or RCI tpu's.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 24, 2018)

I’ve seen it cheaper exchanging Wyndham points through RCI than using the Wyndham points directly 

You will drive yourself nuts trying to come up with a conversion formula.  It’s just not possible


----------



## Nomad34 (Feb 26, 2018)

Interesting topic .last year at village vacation(RCI) at kissimmee the salesperson said to convert my Wyndham deeds they would be reduced by either 1/3 or 2/3 but I wasn't about to make any changes .


----------



## cassvilleokie (Mar 12, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> There is no ratio between the two systems.  Just as there isn't a ratio between tpu's and RCI points.  RCI points at points resorts are given a specific value as determined by RCI.  There isn't necessarily a correlation between two RCI points resorts in the same area.  Definately some back room deals going on to give bumps to certain resorts that were in large scale active sales during the change over to RCI points.  Wyndham seems just as random but if you look the newer resorts are requiring more and more Wyndham points.  Wyndham has a grid based on size and season when exchanging back into RCI points or RCI weeks resorts.  RCI points has a grid when exchanging into non RCI points resorts.  There still is no fixed ratio between the systems.  These means that certain high RCI points or high tpu RCI weeks can be a bargain using Wyndham points or it could be a quite high compared to using RCI points or RCI tpu's.


Actually there is a connection between TPU's and RCI Points, the resorts assign the points value based on the Trading Power of the resort weeks being deposited into RCI by resort, so in RCI a TPU of 10-12 will be around 30,000 RCI points and up from there. RCI does not sell points, weeks or inventory, can't say that about II anymore and they just signed with Priceline for rentals into II and Resort inventory.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 12, 2018)

cassvilleokie said:


> Actually there is a connection between TPU's and RCI Points, the resorts assign the points value based on the Trading Power of the resort weeks being deposited into RCI by resort, so in RCI a TPU of 10-12 will be around 30,000 RCI points and up from there. RCI does not sell points, weeks or inventory, can't say that about II anymore and they just signed with Priceline for rentals into II and Resort inventory.



I haven't found a good connection between points and TPUs in RCI.  I own a couple of different resorts with similar TPUs, but one gets half as many points as the other.  It seems to depend to a great extent on when and how good a deal the developer got with RCI, as well as how tightly they are linked in marketing.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 12, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> There is no ratio between the two systems.  Just as there isn't a ratio between tpu's and RCI points.  RCI points at points resorts are given a specific value as determined by RCI.  There isn't necessarily a correlation between two RCI points resorts in the same area.  Definately some back room deals going on to give bumps to certain resorts that were in large scale active sales during the change over to RCI points.  Wyndham seems just as random but if you look the newer resorts are requiring more and more Wyndham points.  Wyndham has a grid based on size and season when exchanging back into RCI points or RCI weeks resorts.  RCI points has a grid when exchanging into non RCI points resorts.  There still is no fixed ratio between the systems.  These means that certain high RCI points or high tpu RCI weeks can be a bargain using Wyndham points or it could be a quite high compared to using RCI points or RCI tpu's.






Eric B said:


> I haven't found a good connection between points and TPUs in RCI.  I own a couple of different resorts with similar TPUs, but one gets half as many points as the other.  It seems to depend to a great extent on when and hoiw good a deal the developer got with RCI, as well as how tightly they are linked in marketing.



To use the current term -
 TS points are all "crypto- currencies '-  with arbitrage possibilities .

Some TUG members are experts on using "all of the above" to maximize their vacations .
AND willingly share this knowledge with others for free .

Thanks Brian for providing the forum .


----------



## cassvilleokie (Mar 13, 2018)

cassvilleokie said:


> Actually there is a connection between TPU's and RCI Points, the resorts assign the points value based on the Trading Power of the resort weeks being deposited into RCI by resort, so in RCI a TPU of 10-12 will be around 30,000 RCI points and up from there. RCI does not sell points, weeks or inventory, can't say that about II anymore and they just signed with Priceline for rentals into II and Resort inventory.


Here is the link to see that RCI points are assigned on the same system as TPU https://www.rci.com/rci-tv all about points


----------



## ronw (Apr 15, 2019)

omg, why has no one shown the point comparisons between RCI and Wyndham.   YES, I realize its a bit apples to oranges with no exchange fees on wyndham side plus some other caveats and perks......BUT if someone listed a number of resorts and showing a specific room on a specific season or date at a specif resort for a week and then showed the WPs (Wyndham points) needed and the RPs (RCI points needed), then the buyer would get a feel how much their points are actually worth and should they buy them (AND YES I mentioned earlier - FACTOR in the perk costs.
TY


----------



## Eric B (Apr 15, 2019)

ronw said:


> omg, why has no one shown the point comparisons between RCI and Wyndham.   YES, I realize its a bit apples to oranges with no exchange fees on wyndham side plus some other caveats and perks......BUT if someone listed a number of resorts and showing a specific room on a specific season or date at a specif resort for a week and then showed the WPs (Wyndham points) needed and the RPs (RCI points needed), then the buyer would get a feel how much their points are actually worth and should they buy them (AND YES I mentioned earlier - FACTOR in the perk costs.
> TY



@ronw, @ecwinch provides the table for use of Wyndham points when booking an RCI property in the post quoted below.  It is a generic chart and only varies by season and room size.  The number of RCI points needed for a week in a particular resort varies from resort to resort as well; it is not solely a function of the room size and season.  As a result, there is no set ratio between the values of Wyndham and RCI Points.  Of note, this raises the possibility of booking a Wyndham resort through RCI using Wyndham points at a different rate than would be possible booking directly through Wyndham.  Bottom line is that the answer will depend on a number of factors and varies.



ecwinch said:


> In what context? Do you mean how many WVO points it takes to book a certain week in RCI vs how many RCI points it takes to book the same?
> 
> This is the chart we use for booking in RCI, not sure how that relates to RCI points to book the same.
> 
> View attachment 5791


----------



## bnoble (Apr 15, 2019)

ronw said:


> YES, I realize its a bit apples to oranges


It's worse than that. I wrote this elsewhere, but:

You are trying to think about points as if they are easily convertible from one to the other, like Dollars vs. Yen vs. Euros. They don't work that way. Instead, moving from one points system to another is like barter: You might give me three pigs, and I would give you four goats. But, that doesn't mean anyone else thinks three pigs and four goats are worth the same, and they might treat them very differently.​So, Wyndham points might be a much better deal than RCI points in some situations, and a much worse deal in others. There just isn't a simple answer to this, and showing just one or two examples would be misleading.


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 15, 2019)

ronw said:


> omg, why has no one shown the point comparisons between RCI and Wyndham.   YES, I realize its a bit apples to oranges with no exchange fees on wyndham side plus some other caveats and perks......BUT if someone listed a number of resorts and showing a specific room on a specific season or date at a specif resort for a week and then showed the WPs (Wyndham points) needed and the RPs (RCI points needed), then the buyer would get a feel how much their points are actually worth and should they buy them (AND YES I mentioned earlier - FACTOR in the perk costs.
> TY



Here’s one example of why we can’t give you what you’re looking for. Let’s compare the Wyndham points it takes to book a particular resort in RCI vs Wyndham. Currently, the Wyndham resort at Reunion has 3 available weeks in RCI - 10/4/19, 11/8/19, and 11/15/19. In RCI, all three of those weeks cost 232,000 Wyndham points. However, directly through Wyndham, the 10/4 week would be 215,000; the November weeks would be 165,000. It’s possible that looking them up in TPUs or RCI would yield varying results as well. So what’s the conversion rate? There is no conversion rate - not even between the use of Wyndham points in both systems, let alone trying to convert between Wyndham and RCI points or TPUs.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Apr 15, 2019)

Using the same dates at Wyndham Reunion with RCI Points, all 3 go for 74,500.  If I wanted the November dates, I'd definitely use my Wyndham points.  If I were wanting the October date, it's a wash between Wyndham points and RCI points (even with the RCI fee).   I'd use RCI as I need to burn some RCI points.  No way would I use Wyndham points via RCI on this scenario.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 16, 2019)

Cyrus24 said:


> Using the same dates at Wyndham Reunion with RCI Points, all 3 go for 74,500.  If I wanted the November dates, I'd definitely use my Wyndham points.  If I were wanting the October date, it's a wash between Wyndham points and RCI points (even with the RCI fee).   I'd use RCI as I need to burn some RCI points.  No way would I use Wyndham points via RCI on this scenario.


Cyrus24 - thanks for that info - to some degree that is what this dialog is missing....

What are the RCI Points for the
Wyndham Park City 2BR
Sun 17-Nov-2019 to Sun 24-Nov-2019

On RCI that is 126k Club Wyndham Points to exchange into - 2BR Value Season per the chart above.
If booked directly via Club Wyndham it would be 203k for the same unit.

So:

Resort/RCI Exch/Club Wyndham/RCI Pts
Park City/126k/203/?
Reunion/232k/215/74.5

* Yes the Reunion week varies by season

In a perfect/good world the # of RCI points would be in the "guestimate" range consistent with the number Club Wyndham points +/- 10% IMHO.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Apr 16, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Cyrus24 - thanks for that info - to some degree that is what this dialog is missing....
> 
> What are the RCI Points for the
> Wyndham Park City 2BR
> ...


?=25,500.  In this case there would be no debate, I'd use my RCI points.  A much better value.  But, remember, when trading in via RCI you are 'treated' to the special RCI rooms;  worst floors, worst views, most dated rooms, no VIP benefits, etc.  

What this case of checking tells me is that there is no way a person can assume 1 system is always going to net a better value and that there is no way you can generate a valid comparison formula.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 16, 2019)

One additional consideration we shouldn’t forget is the cost of the points.  I own a very good RCI Points trading resort that costs me about 0.6 cents per point.  Wyndham Points cost somewhere between 0.35 and 0.6 cents per point, I believe, depending on where you own.  If you have VIP status with Wyndham, you can stretch the value of the points by taking advantage of discounts for reservations in the short term, up to 50% off in a couple of months for platinum.  If you don’t consider the cost of the points you have and the alternate use of those points if you own the TS, you aren’t doing a thorough evaluation.

I also own a non-RCI TS that is enrolled in PIC with Wyndham.  I can convert it to 154,000 Wyndham points for $89 and use those in that system or back in RCI; my MF is about $400, so the cost per point is about 0.3 cents that way.  I can convert it to RCI Points for something like $30 last time I checked and get about 60,000 points at a cost of about 0.7 cents per point.  Or I can deposit it in a different exchange like SFX and use it there, as well as whatever bonus weeks they give me.

To add to the confusion, many resorts charge resort fees that differ between the exchange systems used.  I track the differences to see what my total cost for a vacation week will be using the different options available to me before I decide which one to use.

Room assignment can be influenced by how you book a reservation.  At certain resorts you can manage the outcome by the category of unit you reserve.  I don’t think it’s just RCI that gets lesser quality rooms, but have heard that about some resorts.  They all have some priority by which they assign rooms, so if that’s important it should be taken into account.


----------



## Xcalibur (Apr 17, 2019)

Eric B said:


> One additional consideration we shouldn’t forget is the cost of the points.  I own a very good RCI Points trading resort that costs me about 0.6 cents per point.  Wyndham Points cost somewhere between 0.35 and 0.6 cents per point, I believe, depending on where you own.  If you have VIP status with Wyndham, you can stretch the value of the points by taking advantage of discounts for reservations in the short term, up to 50% off in a couple of months for platinum.  If you don’t consider the cost of the points you have and the alternate use of those points if you own the TS, you aren’t doing a thorough evaluation.
> 
> I also own a non-RCI TS that is enrolled in PIC with Wyndham.  I can convert it to 154,000 Wyndham points for $89 and use those in that system or back in RCI; my MF is about $400, so the cost per point is about 0.3 cents that way.  I can convert it to RCI Points for something like $30 last time I checked and get about 60,000 points at a cost of about 0.7 cents per point.  Or I can deposit it in a different exchange like SFX and use it there, as well as whatever bonus weeks they give me.
> 
> ...


Wow... 154k pic for 400 a year in maintenance fees? That's pretty awesome... Can ppl still use pic? I remember reading about pic express and not sure if pic is still possible, or how to do it...


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 17, 2019)

Xcalibur said:


> Wow... 154k pic for 400 a year in maintenance fees? That's pretty awesome... Can ppl still use pic? I remember reading about pic express and not sure if pic is still possible, or how to do it...


PIC Plus is still possible - just requires a minimum 49k point purchase (per week) from the developer. 

Details are a little fuzzy on PIC Express - but it is still possible. Just not preferable as it only last 5 years. It used to be available by just paying the enrollment fee, but that might not be available any more.


----------

